# Rilasciati ATI drivers per Xorg-7.1

## lorenzo666

beh? qualcuno sa niente di ati-drivers per xorg 7.1? quando riusciranno a creare qualcosa che funzioni? ora sto usando i driver open, ma non vanno un gran che bene.. niente dri! eppure è un po' che è uscito come testing xorg 7.1. qualcuno sa darmi qualche notizia, o qualche stima di quando arriveranno dei driver proprietari compatibili? o magari anche qualche idea su come poter sfruttare al meglio i driver open..

grazie

Lorenzo

-- edit by lavish:

- modificato il titolo

- verso la fine della prima pagina di questo thread ci sono informazioni utili sull'installazione dei driver closed su gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> beh? qualcuno sa niente di ati-drivers per xorg 7.1? quando riusciranno a creare qualcosa che funzioni? ora sto usando i driver open, ma non vanno un gran che bene.. niente dri! eppure è un po' che è uscito come testing xorg 7.1. qualcuno sa darmi qualche notizia, o qualche stima di quando arriveranno dei driver proprietari compatibili? o magari anche qualche idea su come poter sfruttare al meglio i driver open..
> 
> grazie
> 
> Lorenzo

 

In linea di massima le considerazioni fatte nel topic nvidia valgono anche per i driver ATI:

Se vuoi il DRI e tutte le altre menate devi fare il downgrade fino a che chi fa i driver propietari non rilascerà la versione adatta.

Se vuoi xorg 7.1 devi usare i driver open.

L'opzione BottePiena && MoglieUbriaca al momento non é attiva.

----------

## lorenzo666

eheh  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

speriamo la attivino presto  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## xveilsidex

prima di passare a xorg 7 aspettero' che i driver per ati ci siano e sopratutto che funzionino in modo efficiente.. non mi và di rischiare!

----------

## lorenzo666

beh, io sapevo che non andavano, ma credevo che dopo poco comunque li avrebbero fatti, resta il fatto che tanto al momento non ne ho bisogno, o almeno faccio in modo di non averne bisogno  :Wink:   spero che presto si mettano all'opera, ma conoscendo la ati credo che non sarà troppo presto.... pazienza. oltretutto non posso nemmeno usare il dri dei driver open, perché la mia scheda non lo supporta...

----------

## xveilsidex

spesso la gente è un po allergica nel " fabbricare" driver per piattaforme open source! maledettda mi.............ft

----------

## Sparker

agosto

(pare)

comunque i driver open per r300 hanno il dri: "emerge x11-drm" ed esportare "R300_FORCE_300=1" prima dell'avvio di xorg (tipo tramite file in /etc/env.d)

Certo, l'accelerazione fa ancora un po' schifo (composite troppo lento...)

----------

## lorenzo666

come come come?

come hai detto che si fa a avere il dri? anche se fa cagare voglio provarci!

che devo fare dopo aver mergiuto x11-drm?

----------

## lorenzo666

la mia scheda ati ha un chip r300 quindi non ho la possibilità di usare il dri con i driveri open...

sigh... mi toccherà aspettare i closed!

----------

## Sparker

E' sperimentale ma il DRI funziona, sono riuscito a farlo andare con la mia radeon9500pro:

ho emerso xorg-7.1 e l'ultima versione di x11-drm con il supporto per radeon, e usato eselect opengl xorg-x11

Di base il dri su r300 è disabilitato, per abilitarlo ho aggiunto in cat /etc/env.d/02local la riga R300_FORCE_300=1

Nel kernel ho completamente disabilitato le opzioni sul DRM

Risultato:

```

diego@alkadia ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

...

```

glxgears mi fa quasi 1400, contro i quasi 2000 dei closed.

Comunque, i cambiamenti di xorg-7.1 (EXA e AIGLX) per ora non te li godi con gli open, quindi tanto vale che rimani a xorg-7.0

----------

## lorenzo666

ok, allora direi che provo subito...

quanto a usare xorg 7.1 io quando ho deciso di reinstallare gentoo ho deciso di istallare direttamente xorg 7.1 e non ho intenzione di toglierlo, anche se al momento non ne sfrutto a pieno le potenzialità.

e comunaue, è possibile sapere quando uscirà la nuova versione dei driver proprietari? come faccio a tenermi aggiornato senza continuare a scrivere sul forum? 

grazie a tutti.

----------

## comio

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> ok, allora direi che provo subito...
> 
> quanto a usare xorg 7.1 io quando ho deciso di reinstallare gentoo ho deciso di istallare direttamente xorg 7.1 e non ho intenzione di toglierlo, anche se al momento non ne sfrutto a pieno le potenzialità.
> 
> e comunaue, è possibile sapere quando uscirà la nuova versione dei driver proprietari? come faccio a tenermi aggiornato senza continuare a scrivere sul forum? 
> ...

 

Facciamo così.... se esce qualche cosa aggiorniamo i post relativi a xorg 7.1 / xserver 1.1. Vista l'importanza della cosa, proporrei di mettere (quando sarà) il post come sticky (si dice così?).

ciao

----------

## lorenzo666

l'idea mi piace, comunque, esiste un how-to su come fare a far funzoinare il dri su le r300 con i driver open? io non possiedo nemmeno il file /etc/env.d/02local..... cosa devo fare di preciso?

----------

## LAj

Ragazzi ma cosa si deve fare se si ha una scheda su PCI-Ex?

E se ne ho 2 in CrossFire? Va be' che non ho dri ma ...non c'è proprio nulla?

----------

## abaddon83

a me con i driver open il dri non va... il kernel penso sia a posto visto che prima di passare al 7.1  usavo i driver closed di ati... ho emerso il pacchetto x11-drm e eseguito eselect opengl set x11-xorg

ho una ati radeon 9000M

guardando i log di Xorg vedo questo errore nesuno sa nulla?

```

(WW) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(**) RADEON(0): RADEONScreenInit finished

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

```

ho messo come driver in xorg radeon ecco lo spezzone del fai le di conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Option     "AGPMode"                    "true"

        Option     "RenderAccel"                "true"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName   "Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "DRI"     "true"

EndSection

```

----------

## lorenzo666

nell'ultima parte di questa discussione si parla appunto di come installare correttamente i driver open per far funzionare il dri anche sulle r300 e successive.

grazie agli ebuild scritti da un utente gentoo.

provate a vedere se a voi funiona, a me funziona veramente bene... ah, le istruzioni all'inizio del topic sono oramai deprecate, fate come viene spiegato verso le ultime pagine.

spero di esservi stato utile.

lorenzo

----------

## Wise

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

non avrei scommesso niente che i driver ati fossero arrivati prima degli nvidia..

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.27.10.html

ma li mi pare proprio che ci sia scritto "X.org 7.1 Support"

devo ancora provare perche attualmente ho installato il 7 e aspettero almeno l'ebuild per i driver...

ma se qualche coraggioso vuole provarci,ci faccia sapere come è andata!!

----------

## lavish

 *Wise wrote:*   

>    
> 
> non avrei scommesso niente che i driver ati fossero arrivati prima degli nvidia..

 

 :Shocked:   oh madonna, sarà l'effetto AMD   :Laughing: 

----------

## morellik

Sono usciti i nuovi driver ATI 8.27.10 che supportano Xorg 7.1   :Very Happy: 

Speriamo funzionino   :Shocked: 

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## BikE

Provati su AMD64... non funzionano... 

```

ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B

libGL error: InitDriver failed

```

----------

## VegetaSSJ5

 *BikE wrote:*   

> Provati su AMD64... non funzionano... 
> 
> ```
> 
> ERROR: DDX driver fingerprint mismatch: got 0x84220BA7, but expected 0x32C4A39B
> ...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## topper_harley

Se può interessare, nel forum internazionale ho trovato un ebuild:

http://download.ezwp.com/ati-drivers-8.27.10.ebuild

----------

## Gaap

Ok, la cosa mi interessa ma non ho mai utilizzato un ebuild nella mia vita, come procedo? mi basterebbe anche un link per capire il funzionamento grazie ^^ e scusate l'idiozia

----------

## BikE

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ok, la cosa mi interessa ma non ho mai utilizzato un ebuild nella mia vita, come procedo? mi basterebbe anche un link per capire il funzionamento grazie ^^ e scusate l'idiozia

 

 :Shocked: 

```

man ebuild

```

Poi cerca sul sito la guida a portage...

----------

## Gaap

Ho letto sia il man che il wiki ma niente!! :°| non capisco... spero sia il caldo..

----------

## topper_harley

Sapete se supportano xcompmgr e transset, oppure crashano ancora con "composite"?

@Gaap ---> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

----------

## Gaap

Ok, mi scuso per il piccolo OT isterico che ho fatto ma ora ho constatato la necessità di un climatizzatore..  :Smile:  ovviamente mi son rimesso lì a rileggere e alla seconda volta ho capito..  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da morellik... ragazzi, questo thread era nella prima pagina del forum, state attenti su   :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

niente composite e niente GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

----------

## topper_harley

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> niente composite e niente GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

 

Peccato...   :Sad: 

Per chi usa window manager diversi da Gnome e Kde, e quindi non è interessato a *XGL, composite è una funzione interessante!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

In definitiva: Possiamo usare con "profitto" XGL o similaria con schede ATI ???

Se si, con quali driver ???

Ve lo chiedo perchè devo comprare un Notebook e ce n'è uno interessante con scheda, però. ati ...

----------

## Gaap

Io con questa versione dei driver e tutte le altre finora provate, non sono ancora riuscito ad avere l'accellerazione 3d sulla mia 9250 con xorg 7.1.. boh sinceramente non so' piu' che pesci pigliare..

----------

## unz

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> In definitiva: Possiamo usare con "profitto" XGL o similaria con schede ATI ???
> 
> Se si, con quali driver ???
> 
> Ve lo chiedo perchè devo comprare un Notebook e ce n'è uno interessante con scheda, però. ati ...

 

Utilizzo XGL su un notebook ormai da 2 mesi, e funziona senza problemi [anche il tv-out] ... stabilissimo e velocissimo.

Ho una ati mobility radeon x1400. 

NB devi utilizzare la versione di xorg-server-1.0.2-r7, e quindi xorg-7.0 ... dicono che gli ultimi driver funzionino con xorg-7.1, ma a me non vanno.

----------

## alnews

Sapendo che erano usciti i nuovi driver per abilitare il direct rendering con xorg 7.1, ho provato...

Ho prima provato ad installare quelli da sito di ati, ma una volta installati con:

modprobe fglrx

ottengo il famoso "Operation not permitted"...

allora tolgo il supporto per il Direct Rendendering Manager dal kernel, ricompilo il kernel, copio bzImage in /boot/miaversionedelkernel,  riavvio, disintallo i driver scaricati da www.ati.com e do:

emerge ati-drivers, ma ecco cosa ottengo:

```

avatar alnews # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.17-gentoo-r4

*Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                                                    [ ok ]                                                                                         

*Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]     

*Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                                                     [ ok ] 

* X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8173: warning: implicit declaration of function `pm_register'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8183: warning: implicit declaration of function `pm_unregister_all'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6077: warning: 'ati_gart_base' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:162:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:267:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: error: syntax error before string constant

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `MODULE_PARM'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:333:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:561:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:664:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:936:5: warning: "__HAVE_SG" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:407:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:425:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:530: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:579: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:581: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:601: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:563)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:632: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3509: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3510: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3511: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3512: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3513: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3514: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3515: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3516: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3518: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3528: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `test_inter_module_interface':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3594: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3600: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: passing arg 3 of pointer to function makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_bind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3897: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_unbind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3910: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_smp_call_function':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:4139: warning: passing arg 1 of `smp_call_function' from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: impossibile fare stat di `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild, line 182:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 497:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Ho cercato e ricercato, ma non ho trovato niente che mi possa aiutare a risolvere il problema. Quindi chiedo a voi, che posso fare?

Grazie.

EDIT: Ho visto che avete integrato il messaggio in questo 3d. Avevo pensato di scrivere direttamente qui, ma non sapevo se era giusto farlo, comunque scusatemi.Last edited by alnews on Wed Aug 02, 2006 9:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## randomaze

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Ho cercato e ricercato, ma non ho trovato niente che mi possa aiutare a risolvere il problema. Quindi chiedo a voi, che posso fare?

 

Ho fatto il merge con questo topic in modo da tenere raggruppati i problemi relativi a Xorg7.1 e driver ati  :Wink: 

----------

## LAj

Ragazzi provo ad usare quest'ebuild, vi faccio sapere che succede.

randomaze,

ma alnews ha un problema con ati-drivers non con gli 8.21.10

penso che il suo problema sia legato ad una configurazione del kernel e moduli necessari, non c'entra con xorg 7.1 e DRI

Tra l'altro così ha meno visibilità il suo problema specifico e il forum difficilmente riuscirà ad aiutarlo, HIMO.

----------

## morellik

 *alnews wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 to /
> 
> 

 

Mi sembrano un po' vecchiotti. Prova ad installare una versione più recente. Io utilizzo la 8.24.8 con xorg 7.0

e la sk funziona a dovere.

----------

## topper_harley

Sono già in portage (~x86)!

```
* x11-drivers/ati-drivers 

     Available versions:  8.14.13-r2 8.14.13-r3 ~8.14.13-r4 ~8.14.13-r5 *8.16.20 *8.16.20-r1 ~8.18.6 ~8.18.6-r1 ~8.18.8 ~8.18.8-r1 !8.18.8-r2 ~8.19.10 ~8.20.8 ~8.21.7 8.21.7-r1 ~8.22.5 ~8.23.7 ~8.24.8 ~8.25.18 ~8.26.18 ~8.26.18-r1 ~8.27.10

     Installed:           8.27.10

     Homepage:            http://www.ati.com

     Description:         Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

```

----------

## Gaap

Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ? che scheda avete e quale versione dei driver usate?

----------

## Sparker

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ?

 

nessuno

----------

## Gaap

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ? 
> 
> nessuno

 

omg.. mi tocchera' aspettare   :Confused: 

L'unica soluzione è il downgrade?

----------

## abaddon83

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*    *Gaap wrote:*   Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ? 
> 
> nessuno 
> 
> omg.. mi tocchera' aspettare  
> ...

 

non credo che cambi nulla da quel poco che ho capito con i driver ati closed e senza usare XGL o usi l'accelerazione o il composit (trasparenze, ombre ecc...)

----------

## alnews

Ragazzi scuatemi per prima, ma seguendo una vecchia guida ero convinto di dover emergere quei driver... comunque ora stavo riprovando con quelli scaricati dal sito. Riepilogando:

-Ricompilato il kernel senza il supporto per DRM

-Copiata l'immagini bzImage in /boot/<miaversionekernel>

* Riavvio *

-Disintallati driver ati già installati (sempre quelli nuovi)

-Esco da X

-Provo a installare i driver dando ./ati*.run

-Mi dice permission denied

-Poco male do chmod a+x *.run e riprovo

-Stavolta va ma a fine installazione mi dice che è c'è stato un errore (alla fine poi me lo dice....)

-Vado a vedere nel log. Il log dell'installazione è questo:

```

  GNU nano 1.3.11                                    File: fglrx-install.log

[Message] Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.

[Message] Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.

[Message] Kernel Module : Found kernel module build environment, generating kernel module now.

ATI module generator V 2.0

==========================

initializing...

cleaning...

patching 'highmem.h'...

assuming new VMA API since we do have kernel 2.6.x...

 Assuming default VMAP API

doing Makefile based build for kernel 2.6.x and higher

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.o

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_open':

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:559: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_smp_call_function':

/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/firegl_public.c:3864: warning: passing arg 1 of `smp_call_function' from incompatible pointer type

  LD [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

  CC      /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

build succeeded with return value 0

duplicating results into driver repository...

done.

==============================

- recreating module dependency list

- trying a sample load of the kernel modules

failed.

[Error] Kernel Module : Failed to install compiled kernel module - please consult readme

```

Ora che faccio? Non so, sarà la stanchezza o il caldo ma dal file non ho capito quale sia il problema   :Embarassed: 

Ho cercato di darvi più informazioni possibili, e si ci fosse da ri-ricompilare il kernel non vi preoccupate, sono già pronto!   :Razz: 

----------

## Sparker

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  *Sparker wrote:*    *Gaap wrote:*   Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ? 
> 
> nessuno 
> 
> omg.. mi tocchera' aspettare  
> ...

 

No, calma.

Non funziona il composite (o almeno non in modo utilizzabile) e quindi niente trasparenze. Ma l'accelerazione 3D funziona.

In pratica, non è cambiato nulla rispetto alla release precedenti, solo che ora possiamo usare xorg-7.1

@alnews:

non istallarli a mano, usa l'ebuild: emerge ati-drivers.

Ti ricordo l'ultima versione è ~x86, quindi eventualmente prima devi aggiungere il pacchetto in package.keywords.

----------

## alnews

 *Sparker wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*    *Sparker wrote:*    *Gaap wrote:*   Riassumendo, chi riesce a far funzionare bene, e per bene intendo 3d incluso e trasparenze (no xgl), la propria ati con xorg 7 ? 
> 
> nessuno 
> 
> omg.. mi tocchera' aspettare  
> ...

 

Ma se do emerge ati-drivers mi installa i vecchi, e con emerge -s ati-drivers non c'è nessuna nuova versione mascherata!   :Question: 

----------

## randomaze

 *alnews wrote:*   

> Ma se do emerge ati-drivers mi installa i vecchi, e con emerge -s ati-drivers non c'è nessuna nuova versione mascherata!  

 

```
emerge --sync

echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers
```

fare prima un "man portage" per scoprire cosa succede con i comandi che ti ho suggerito  :Wink: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

hai dato un emerge --sync prima?

----------

## alnews

Allora adesso provo, comunque si sync l'avevo dato solo che mi sfuggiva il particolare che la versione "pubblica" era x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1mentre quella mascherata solo x11-drivers/ati-drivers  :Razz: 

@randomaze: Eh eh, conosco bene quei comandi, l'handbook mi ha insegnato bene  :Wink:   :Razz: 

EDIT: Ma nuuuu, non è possibile! Installo, tutto a posto, eselect opengl set ati, aticonfig --intial, modprobe flglrx:

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

Ma io l'ho tolto li DRM dal kernel, l'ho tolto!   :Sad: 

----------

## Josuke

continuando la dscussione del topic....questi nuovi driver funzionano col 3d con xorg 7.1? qualcuno li ha provati? io con l'ebuild postato sopra ho provato ma con xorg 7....e non mi andava più il l'acc 3d...non mi sono spinto a provare l'upgrade a xorg 7.1 però

----------

## alnews

E' quello che sto cercando di fare... ma ottengo sempre lo stesso errore...

----------

## morellik

Da bugs.gentoo.org ci sono ancora problemi con l'integrazione dei nuovi

driver con xorg 7.1 e non funzionano con la 7.0 a causa di un "ABI mismatch".

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=142568

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=142584

----------

## Josuke

infatti ho provato io, e tutto funziona, xorg 7.1 e nuovi driver ati

```

direct rendering: Yes

```

----------

## alnews

Io invece se do modprobe fglrx mi da ancora operation not permitted, nonostante abbia disabilitato il DRM dal kernel. Anche durante l'emerge dei driver mi dice:

Checking DRM support disabled... (o qualcosa del genere)   [  ok ]

A questo punto che faccio? Potrei segnalarlo come bug?

----------

## ercoppa

con gli  ultimi driver xorg 7.0 mi da problemi nel caricare fglrx. Fatto downgrade e utto a posto!

----------

## alnews

Ragazzi ho risolto, e sono un idiota...

1) Io non ho xorg 7.1, ma xorg 7.0-r1 (infatti ho usato la versione precedente dei driver)!

2) Io non avevo caricato il kernel nuovo (gli avevo cambiato nome!) e quindi il DRM non era disabilitato!

3) Non avevo caricato il mio modulo agp, cioè via_agp!

E adesso infatti:

```
alnews@avatar ~ $ glxgears

53690 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10737.933 FPS

```

e...

```

alnews@avatar ~ $ glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes

alnews@avatar ~ $ glxinfo | grep vendor

server glx vendor string: SGI

client glx vendor string: ATI

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

```

Scusatemi per tutto il casino che ho creato.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sourcez

Quindi ammesso che sono disposto ad utilizzare i driver closed, qual'è la combinazione migliore, visto che vorrei utilizzare anche XGL:

- xorg 7.1 + ati-drivers 8.27

-xorg 7.0 +  ati-drivers 8.26

-ecc...

Per il momento ho xorg 7.0-r1, ati-drivers-8.26.10 e synaptics-0.14.4-r2, ma nè 3D e nè thochpad  fungono:

fglrx non viene caricato:

```
FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.16-gentoo-r2/video/fglrx.ko): Invalid module format
```

Io non ho capito molto dalla discussione ma se c'è qualcuno che ha capito cosa mi consiglia di fare?

----------

## unz

io sono messo così e funzia tutto

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.1  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev fglrx% radeon v4l vesa -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic -nsc -nv -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -vga -via -vmware -voodoo" 0 kB [4] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1  USE="acpi opengl -doc" 0 kB 

```

per quanto riguarda il tuo errore con il modulo, incolla 

```
uname -a

ls -la /usr/src
```

----------

## sourcez

Per i synaptics ho dimenticato di aggiungere il modulo nel make.conf...comunque ora provo il resto

```

#uname -a

Linux joomlo 2.6.16-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Apr 20 03:28:17 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz GNU/Linux

#ls -la /usr/src

totale 75

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   232 20 apr 03:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 18 root root   536  4 ago 20:16 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 36240 15 apr 03:30 .config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 33344  3 dic  2005 config-2.6.13

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     0 15 ott  2005 .keep

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 20 apr 03:19 linux -> linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r2/

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  1360 24 mar 15:11 linux-2.6.15-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root  1424 15 lug 11:59 linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r2

```

Le versioni sembrano corrispondere...il compilatore è gcc-4.1, ma da quando l'ho installato devo dire che non ho fatto nè revdep-rebuild nè emerge -e system o emerge -e world (non ne ho avuto il coraggio!)

La cheda è questa:

```

#lspci

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]

```

----------

## unz

quando emergi i driver ati i controlli vanno tutti bene [agpgart, drm ...]?

L'errore che ti da è un po un classico di quando si cerca di installare un modulo su un kernel diverso da quello con cui si è fatto il boot.

A quanto pare non è così ... prova a ricompilare il kernel e quindi riavviare il pc [ricordati di montare /boot prima se hai una partizione a parte].

----------

## LAj

Ragazzi,

ho compilato l'8.27.10-r1 del portage, ho provato a caricare il driver e tutto è ok

ma quando faccio:

```
# aticonfig --initial

Found fglrx primary device section

Nothing to do, terminating.

```

mentre invece con# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf \ grep fglrx

non ho nessuna riga segnalata.

Ho provato anche a cancellare xorg.conf  ma niente.

Ma devo per caso chiudere X per fare quest'operazione?

Non fa niente se ho emerso xorg-x11-7.0-r1 con VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" ?

Qualcuno può postarmi un xorg.conf? Funzionerebbe?

----------

## DGilmour

Anche io ho installato Xorg 7.1 e i driver ATI 8.27.10 ma ottengo questo tipo di errore::

```
myhostname ~ # glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.27.10 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)

libGL error: unable to find driver: fglrx_dri.so
```

Sapete se c'è qualche patch che mi corregge questo errore? Oppure ho sbagliato qualche cosa?

Ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## LAj

dopo 

```
# emerge ati-drivers
```

hai eseguito

```
# modules-update

#eselect opengl add ati

```

e aggiunto fglrx alla lista dei moduli da caricare automaticamente all'avvio?

----------

## DGilmour

Allora ho eseguito le due operazioni che mi avete suggerito e ora ottengo::

```
ibGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.27.10 fglrx (screen 0)

libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/lib/xorg/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 8.27.10 fglrx (screen 0)

drmOpenByBusid: busid is PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 4, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 4

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:0:0

Can't open configuration file /etc/drirc: No such file or directory.

Can't open configuration file /home/keres/.drirc: No such file or directory.

direct rendering: Yes
```

Quando provo ad avviare glxgears ottengo invece::

```
502 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.292 FPS
```

Ora, visto che la mia scheda video è una ATI radeon mobility x1600 con 256mByte di ram...

Cosa devo mettere nel file di configurazione /etc/drirc???

Ciao, a tutti...

----------

## LAj

Cioè, i consigli che ti HO dato?

Chi ringrazi? Guarda un po' se c'è qualcuno che mi aiuta con il problema che ho esposto 4 post più sopra  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte, 

mi fa piacere che sono riuscito ad essere d'aiuto a qualcuno, 

sono intenzionato a non avviare più Windows perchè con Linux ho sempre la possibilità di rivolgermi al forum e trovare supporto,

e questo è sicuramente il modo migliore di entrare nella community.

Penso che non occorrano impostazioni particolari per avviare il DRI per cui non preoccuparti di quei file.

Comunque possiamo sempre cercare di capire a cosa servono e cosa ci si può mettere.

Is a "Time" question, "Hey You" stay "On the run"

 :Wink: 

----------

## DGilmour

Ora la shceda video sembra funzionicchiare...

glxgears continua a non funzionare, ma almeno ora riesco a vedere un po' alla meglio i DVD  :Wink: 

La cosa interessante è che quando chiudo xine X crasha in una maniera mostruosa tornando a kdm...

Ora ho fatto un downgrade da kde3.5.4 a 3.5.2 ma credo che questo non c'entri nulla, cmq vediamo...

P.S.: per LAj:: Eccoti il mio xorg.conf magari ti può aiutare...

```
# File generated by xorgconfig.

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Simple Layout"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard1"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse1"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2" # PS/2 Mouse

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My Monitor"

        HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 100.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen 1"

        Device     "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

        Monitor    "My Monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Credete che posso fare un po' di pulizia e togliere da questa configurazione?

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Standard VGA"

        Driver      "vga"

        VendorName  "Unknown"

        BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

        Driver      "radeon"

EndSection
```

Ciao a tutti!!!

----------

## LAj

E' tutto ok qui.

Devi preoccuparti di Xine, o forse è ha a che fare con l'instabilità di X7.1 con x86 e amd64!

----------

## makaveli87

Ho provato a leggere le varie guide, le discussioni.. ma non ci capisco niente..

Allora. Ho una Radeon 8500, quindi compatibile con i drivers ati.

Voglio attivare l'accelerazione 3D.

Per dimenticanza nell'emersione di xorg ho messo solo radeon come video card.

Ora ho aggiornato il make.conf aggiundendo anche fglrx.

Però non posso ricompilare xorg con il supportoper fglrx perchè emerge mi vuole emergere gli ati-drivers prima che però si piantano dicendomi che non trovano fglrx.ko

Cosa posso fare?

----------

## makaveli87

Forse perchè ho Xorg-7.0-r1 e sto tentando di emergere gli ultimi drivers? 27-10 ??

Se il problema è questo... quando esce in stable xorg 7.1??

EDIT:

ho controllato sul sito della ATI.. il problema non dovrebbe essere questo:

Questi sono i requisiti dei driver:

XOrg 6.7,6.8,6.9,7.0 or 7.1

----------

## klaimath

Ati 8.28.8 e 8.27.10 perfetti con xorg-7.0 e xorg-7.1 (non ho provato xgl però).

Il problema, da quello che ho dedotto, risiede nel fatto che emergendoli con l'ebuild vengono fuori dei problemi di configurazione e non funziona il drm (lo faceva anche a me). Per risolvere fare in questo modo:

1) Ammazzate il window manager e andate in console.

2) Emergete l'ebuild 

3) Date questo comando

```

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

```

4) Installate nuovamente i driver (questa volta usate l'installer della ati scaricandolo ex novo dal sito.

5) Al termine date:

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

eselect opengl set ati

```

Adesso dovrebbe funzionare tutto alla grande.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## Ic3M4n

a me vanno che è una meraviglia. ribadisco per l'ennesima volta... mai consigliare di emergere qualcosa nel filesystem senza sapere dove vanno a finire i file decompressi. se vanno in /opt/qualcosa o /usr/local/qualcosa passi, ma sai dove finiscono i driver ati o nvidia? basta una semplice letta dell'ebuild per dedurre che finiscono in posizioni strane per permettere il funzionamento di programmi come eselect che altrimenti risulterebbero inutilizzabili.

----------

## klaimath

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> a me vanno che è una meraviglia. ribadisco per l'ennesima volta... mai consigliare di emergere qualcosa nel filesystem senza sapere dove vanno a finire i file decompressi. se vanno in /opt/qualcosa o /usr/local/qualcosa passi, ma sai dove finiscono i driver ati o nvidia? basta una semplice letta dell'ebuild per dedurre che finiscono in posizioni strane per permettere il funzionamento di programmi come eselect che altrimenti risulterebbero inutilizzabili.

 

se stavi dicendo a me ti rispondo che basta prendere il binario scaricato dal sito della ati e scrivere

```

sh ./ati_versione_del_binario.run -l

```

per vedere dove vanno a finire  :Razz: 

Se non dicevi a me allora scusa.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, il mio post era riferito a te. in ogni caso non è proprio come dici tu.

la lista di files che ti ritrovi non speciffica il path assoluto ed in ogni caso va a sovrascrivere alcuni file già presenti nel sistema. lo dico per esperienza diretta. ho dovuto sudare 7 camice nel momento in cui ho cambiato scheda video ad un amico da ati a nvidia nel momento in cui ho dovuto reinstallare i driver. inoltre come per tutti i pacchetti ripeto: se installi a manina portage non sa dove vanno a finire i files e col tempo potresti avere problemi.

----------

## klaimath

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> si, il mio post era riferito a te. in ogni caso non è proprio come dici tu.
> 
> la lista di files che ti ritrovi non speciffica il path assoluto ed in ogni caso va a sovrascrivere alcuni file già presenti nel sistema. lo dico per esperienza diretta. ho dovuto sudare 7 camice nel momento in cui ho cambiato scheda video ad un amico da ati a nvidia nel momento in cui ho dovuto reinstallare i driver. inoltre come per tutti i pacchetti ripeto: se installi a manina portage non sa dove vanno a finire i files e col tempo potresti avere problemi.

 

strano li ho controllati 1x1 e le destinazioni corrispondo perfettamente e inoltre crea una directory in /usr/lib/ chiamata fglrx e mette tutte le librerie, escluse quelle del drm che cmq non scovrascrivono niente perchè non le avevo installate, la dentro.

per gli eventuali problemi hai ragione tu ma ho già verificato che nel caso basta cancellare la directory /usr/lib/fglrx e reinstallare i pacchetti libdrm ed eventualmente x11-drm per ripristinare la situazione originale.

in ogni caso pur con tutti i problemi per me installare il binario a mano è una scelta obbligata visto che quello del portage non fa partire il 3d. la cosa allucinante è che è lo stesso.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... se il binario è lo stesso, i file vengono messi nello stesso identico posto evidentemente qualcosa non quadra. inoltre se per ripristinare la situazione originale devi emergere due pacchetti vuol dire che qualcosa di differente cìè, in quanto se voglio togliere il driver con emerge basta un solo emerge -C

----------

## klaimath

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... se il binario è lo stesso, i file vengono messi nello stesso identico posto evidentemente qualcosa non quadra. inoltre se per ripristinare la situazione originale devi emergere due pacchetti vuol dire che qualcosa di differente cìè, in quanto se voglio togliere il driver con emerge basta un solo emerge -C

 

errore di scrittura mia.

la frase corretta era:

per gli eventuali problemi hai ragione tu ma ho già verificato che nel caso basta cancellare la directory /usr/lib/fglrx ed eventualmente reinstallare i pacchetti libdrm x11-drm per ripristinare la situazione originale.

----------

## xevilstar

nessuno è riuscito ad accellerare la mach64 su una ultrasparc 5 ?

----------

## Sparker

 *xevilstar wrote:*   

> nessuno è riuscito ad accellerare la mach64 su una ultrasparc 5 ?

 

Sei OT, in questo thread si parla dei driver ATI proprietari. Dovresti aprire un nuovo topic.

----------

